# Other Languages > jQuery >  Drag and Drop div with image and server side click

## Jigabyte

Hi,

I have a page which has a div and a background image on which is draggable. This works great but I want the user to be able to click on the div this will access a function server side to change the div image. I added a imagebutton inside the div and put the picture in the button. This solved my click problem but the drag stopped working.

Any ideas why or is there a better way to acheive what I'm trying to do.

Many thanks

Jiggy!

----------

